# Sick with myself



## snuffy (Nov 1, 2017)

I buy my grand kids guns for their first birthdays. Last two I bought Henry Golden Boys. They are 4 now and the guns have never been fired. That may change very soon.

I have a grand daughter that will be one the 23 of this month. I ordered her a Henry American Beauty from Buds Guns. Almost $700.00. Picked it up at my FFL dealer last week.

Buds stated INSPECT the gun BEFORE it is transferred to you, or they cannon take it back. If you have an issue after you take possession the gun has to go back to the manufacturer.

I looked at the gun at the dealer and it looked fine. Last night I decided to clean the grease off and apply a coat of oil. Everything was fine UNTIL I tried to remove the magazine rod. It was froze shut. Being the genius I am I turned it with a pair of pliers and booger it up. I put some WD 40 around it and managed to get it out 1/2 inch or so. Looks like a lot of rust inside the tube. I stopped there.

Hoping Henry will make it right, but haven't contacted them yet. I will tomorrow.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 1, 2017)

the last 2 my friend bought, 1 in .357 and 1 in .41, both went back for failure to feed issues.  Henry did make it right.  I had a .22 once that would not feed regularly, unloaded it with the failure to feed warning,  they also sent me missing parts for that .22 no charge.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 1, 2017)

Way over rated and expensive.

Many rifles in that cost range are better.

Just sayin'


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 1, 2017)

Don't lose any sleep over it.  I hear their customer service is great.  Think you can get the founder on the phone.  I'm sure they will make it right.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 2, 2017)

Its an easy and relatively inexpensive fix; I will be amazed if Henry doesn't make it right.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Response from Henry. Don't get any better that this.


Good Morning James,



Thank you for owning Henrys and for your continued support. I am sorry this one has some issues but I can get it taken care of no problem at all and will have it back in time for her birthday. This does not sound typical and I would venture to guess it had to have sat in their warehouse for quite a while to get rusty. If you get me your address I will send you a shipping label to get it back here and have any issues on it sorted ASAP. I look forward to getting this resolved for you


----------



## killerv (Nov 2, 2017)

That's crazy, there are old winchester and remington 22s that's never been cleaned and still have no rust in the tube. If there is rust in the tube, no telling where else it could be. Scary. Someone wipe the follower down with water before inserting it back in? Crazy.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 2, 2017)

killerv said:


> That's crazy, there are old winchester and remington 22s that's never been cleaned and still have no rust in the tube. If there is rust in the tube, no telling where else it could be. Scary. Someone wipe the follower down with water before inserting it back in? Crazy.



I just got the gun last week. I bought it new thru Buds Gun and had it shipped to my FFL.
I inspected it before leaving the FFL  worked the action and everything. Just did no remove the tube. I WILL next time.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 3, 2017)

If stored vertical without climate control condensation forms in the tube and can cause rust.  Have a used 1894 I bought that was rusted where the mag tube fits into the receiver.

Maybe should have been lubed at the factory though or the supplier didn't coat / finish the tube properly.

Also depends on materials; aluminum plus steel = galvanic corrosion.
I wonder if the new guns use aluminum inner tubes instead of brass?


----------



## snuffy (Nov 27, 2017)

Henry made good on their word. Got the rifle back good as new and in time for the birthday.
They even paid shipping both ways and sent me two hats a coffee cut and key chain.
It don't get any better than that. My hat is off to them.


----------

